# Bottle Cage Screw Size?



## boblikesbikes (Sep 28, 2007)

Does anyone know what size bottle cage screws the bosses on my C-50 frameset are? They seem to be a smaller diameter than my other frames (specialized, lemond, etc.)


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

I feel your pain. Sent one of my Colnagos for some touch up work last year and the bastages kept my bolts. M4 I'm pretty sure is the size. Here's a link:

http://www.totalcycling.com/index.p...tanium_bottle_cage_bolt_fits_c50_c40_e1_.html

Edit - the link comes up funny here but just google m4 bolt Colnago


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

Shoot me a PM and I'll make sure you get some ASAP...


----------



## boblikesbikes (Sep 28, 2007)

Found some at Fastenal. Thanks!


----------

